# how to fix oil leak on magneto shaft extension



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

my 1952 model L has an oil leak around the magneto shaft extension. I am asking for advice on how to fix this leak and how difficult it is. thanks a lot. I use this gravely once a week.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like you need a cam shaft seal. Can't comment on how difficult it is to change. I have never changed one.

http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/Model_L_CSD_19630500.pdf


----------

